
Reader, Marry Him (Megan McArdle) - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/culture/archive/2010/04/reader-marry-him/39342/
======
AgileCyborg
The planet is in no dire straits for additional children. Remove this factor
and the only use for binding someone to a marital contract is strictly for
financial and emotional property reasons. The term 'soulmate' is as ambiguous
and silly as the term 'god'.

------
jleyank
People settle down (with or without explicit contract) because the good
outweighs the bad. People provide all sorts of justifications but in the end,
it's a good/bad tradeoff. If you don't like living with compromise, then don't
settle down.

And if you won't revisit your choices, at least do others the favor to not
whine about them :-).

